# Help Me With My Quest ( Good or Bad? )



## Master-of-Mayhem (Oct 17, 2003)

Hello, This Thread will be about my Quest, its not all done this is just a idea so plz help tell me what you think.


         Well, i was thinking of haveing 3 Forsakers ( in the druid/ranger/barbarian book forgot what its called its a splat book ). They hate all magic and i was goign to have 3 of them. The first one is going to be a 1/2 humoniod ( havent really made up the race yet ) and the other 1/2 is going to be machine. He will be a 7'2, have a full helmet only thing you can see is his eyes and there a brighter green color he will have a free hand that is human like and it will be used to grab people on the head and stab them with his claw on the other hand it will be kool. Alos his 1 of his legs but the other hand is all machine and has 1 claw coming out if the hand ( only has 3 fingers on the machine hand ). The claw is big and scary like, and he will take of his helmet some time in the quest and show his face ( i will make up somthing really kool ). For the other 2 Forsakers i have not made yet but they will be kool.

       THe quest will be based off the 3 forsakers they hate magic and do all in there power to kill every last Magic item, person , place any thing dealing with magic. The three forsakers have a camp, its mostly runes and old stuff. 


     Here is my question. Do i have a kool quest going or is this a bad quest ( why or why not ). Plz tell me any way i can improve or tell my any ideas for the other 2 forsakers. THanks a million


----------

